# Goals for Next Term



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Winter Break- This is my time to prepare for next term. Go to Judo as much as possible, go out with friends as much as possible, get some more clothes, and push yourself whenever you get the chance. Basically make sure you come back to school looking the best you can and hopefully with improved anxiety.

Next Term- Get out there and meet some people. Join and go to meetings for the art club and chocolate club. Also get on a team for intramural floor hockey. Try to be proactive in all these activities and after meeting some one try to take it beyond the team or club by trying to hangout. 


I'll probably add more to it as time goes on. the general idea is using winter break to put myself in the best possible position and then do my best to meet people on campus. If anyone has any tips or ideas for doing this it I'd appreciate it. I'm thinking of keeping this updated as time goes on too.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Go for it and good luck!


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yea! I have a very similar plan

so far its going very well..how about yourself?


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

far310 said:


> Yea! I have a very similar plan
> 
> so far its going very well..how about yourself?


It's going well. I've pushed myself to go out quite a bit during break and it seems to have helped. Unfortuantly Judo has been canceled for the passed two weeks so that fell through. I got on a floor hockey team and I'm a member of both clubs. I've gotten some more clothes too. So other Judo I've stuck pretty closly to the plan.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Well it starts now. I just got an email from the art club about a meeting this week. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Alright my plan is in full swing now. I have an Art Club meeting tomorrow. Floor hockey didn't work out because the kid I was going to be on a team with didn't follow through so I'm joining my college's radio station instead. I'm actually much happier with this and have a meeting for it on Friday. Just need to follow through now. I'm actually busy this week and feel like I have a life lol. Good things could be on there way. Here's to hoping .


----------

